

The ipv6 web is broken - donselaar
http://vdonselaar.blogspot.nl/2014/01/the-ipv6-web-is-broken.html

======
p1mrx
test-ipv6.com is intentionally IPv4-only, because otherwise people with broken
IPv6 wouldn't be able to run the test. It's covered in the FAQ:

[http://test-ipv6.com/faq.html](http://test-ipv6.com/faq.html)

However, the prevalence of IPv6 brokenness has declined a bit since most
browsers started doing Happy Eyeballs.

